# Replacing padding in trailer...



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I think the padding would shift some as the horses side rub against in loading and unloading.
Velcro is a bunch of loops sticking together...they do move some just be how they are designed.
I would be more concerned that over time they will attract dust & dirt and not hold tightly enough and the padding will loosen and fall frightening the horse and creating a loading problem due to that fright.

I would just re-attach with the screws and now the padding isn't going anyplace.


----------



## Mochachino (Aug 14, 2012)

yeah good point. Thanks!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

The Velcro would hold but would the glue that holds the Velcro?


----------



## Lockwood (Nov 8, 2011)

I have no answer on the padding, but am curious what you used for sanding with? My older trailer needs some sprucing up.
Any pics of your handy work and painting by chance?


----------

